# HP LaserJet Printer



## setti (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello,

My question is : does HP LaserJet Printer 1020 can work in FreeBSD ??? I heard somewhere that HP LserJet 1020 series are only qualified to work under Windows platform ! I want to convert totally to *nix and feel free :e

Best Regards


----------



## aragon (Jul 26, 2009)

Should work fine.  Have a look at print/cups.


----------



## setti (Jul 26, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Should work fine.  Have a look at print/cups.



OK I will try CUPS/foo2zjs.


----------



## setti (Jul 27, 2009)

pfffff!! CUPS is asking for username and password for admin so I enter "root" and my password but it does not accept my request ???

please help me


----------



## setti (Jul 27, 2009)

Help me please 

Regards


----------



## aragon (Jul 28, 2009)

Have you set a root password?


----------



## setti (Jul 28, 2009)

Your are right, Yasterday I change my admin password so it contains six chars and two numerics. At this point cups works fine  but when I try to print test page no thing be happen !!!!  

Cheers


----------



## setti (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,
Now I switch the CUPS LogLevel at debug, /var/log/cups/error_log looks like this :


```
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:55 +0000] Scheduler shutting down normally.
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:55 +0000] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Listening to /var/run/cups.sock (Domain)
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Loaded configuration file "/usr/local/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Configured for up to 100 clients.
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Using policy "default" as the default!
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Full reload is required.
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Loaded MIME database from '/usr/local/etc/cups': 35 types, 38 filters...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Loading printer HP_LaserJet_Printer...
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] [Job 5] Loading from cache...
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Full reload complete.
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...
E [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Unable to find IP address for server name ""!
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 on fd 3...
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Listening to ::1:631 on fd 4...
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Listening to /var/run/cups.sock on fd 5...
I [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Resuming new connection processing...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:56 +0000] Discarding unused server-started event...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:57 +0000] Report: clients=0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:57 +0000] Report: jobs=1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:57 +0000] Report: jobs-active=0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:57 +0000] Report: printers=1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:57 +0000] Report: printers-implicit=0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:57 +0000] Report: stringpool-string-count=294
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:57 +0000] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=6720
D [28/Jul/2009:14:48:57 +0000] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=6144
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:44 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 9 from localhost:631 (IPv4)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:44 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET / HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:44 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 10 from localhost:631 (IPv4)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 12 from localhost:631 (IPv4)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 13 from localhost:631 (IPv4)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 14 from localhost:631 (IPv4)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 15 from localhost:631 (IPv4)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 16 from localhost:631 (IPv4)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 17 from localhost:631 (IPv4)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/top-left.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/top-middle.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/top-right.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/tab-left.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/tab-right.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-help.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-add-class.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 17 GET /images/button-add-printer.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-manage-classes.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/button-manage-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-manage-printers.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-manage-server.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/happy.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/bottom-left.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/bottom-right.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:45 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /printers HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] [CGI] /usr/local/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 1181
I [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] Started "/usr/local/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1181)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] cupsdSendCommand: 16 file=18
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] Report: clients=8
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] Report: jobs=1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] Report: jobs-active=0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] Report: printers=1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] Report: printers-implicit=0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] Report: stringpool-string-count=295
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=6776
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=6192
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 19 from localhost (Domain)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 19 POST / HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] CUPS-Get-Default
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:57 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 19 status_code=0 (successful-ok)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] [CGI] show_all_printers(http=0x28535000, user="(null)")
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 19 POST / HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] CUPS-Get-Printers
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 19 status_code=0 (successful-ok)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdCloseClient: 19
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] PID 1181 (/usr/local/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-reject-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/button-stop-printer.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-print-test-page.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/printer-idle.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-sort-descending.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-clear.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-search.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 17 GET /images/button-move-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 9 GET /images/button-cancel-all-jobs.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/button-unpublish-printer.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-modify-printer.gif HTTP/1.1
```

Part #1


----------



## setti (Jul 28, 2009)

```
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-set-printer-options.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-set-as-default.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/button-set-allowed-users.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:49:58 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /printers/HP_LaserJet_Printer?op=print-test-page HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [CGI] /usr/local/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 1185
I [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] Started "/usr/local/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1185)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] cupsdSendCommand: 16 file=18
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 19 from localhost (Domain)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 19 POST /printers/HP_LaserJet_Printer HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] Print-Job ipp://localhost:631/printers/HP_LaserJet_Printer
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...
I [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] Adding start banner page "none".
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] Discarding unused job-created event...
I [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] Adding end banner page "none".
I [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] File of type application/postscript queued by "anonymous".
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] hold_until=0
I [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] Queued on "HP_LaserJet_Printer" by "anonymous".
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] job-sheets=none,none
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] banner_page = 0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] argv[0]="HP_LaserJet_Printer"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] argv[1]="6"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] argv[2]="anonymous"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] argv[3]="Test Page"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] argv[4]="1"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] argv[5]="job-uuid=urn:uuid:de1ba9cf-4310-363f-623d-086336ca5e03"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] argv[6]="/var/spool/cups/d00006-001"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[0]="CUPS_CACHEDIR=/var/cache/cups"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[1]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/local/share/cups"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[2]="CUPS_DOCROOT=/usr/local/share/doc/cups"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[3]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/local/share/cups/fonts"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[4]="CUPS_REQUESTROOT=/var/spool/cups"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[5]="CUPS_SERVERBIN=/usr/local/libexec/cups"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/usr/local/etc/cups"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[7]="CUPS_STATEDIR=/var/run/cups"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[8]="PATH=/usr/local/libexec/cups/filter:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[9]="SERVER_ADMIN=root@"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[10]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.3.9"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[11]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[12]="USER=root"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[13]="CUPS_SERVER=/var/run/cups.sock"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[14]="CUPS_ENCRYPTION=IfRequested"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[16]="CHARSET=utf-8"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[17]="LANG=en.UTF8"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[18]="PPD=/usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/HP_LaserJet_Printer.ppd"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[19]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[20]="CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[21]="DEVICE_URI=usb:/dev/ulpt0"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[22]="PRINTER=HP_LaserJet_Printer"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] envp[23]="FINAL_CONTENT_TYPE=printer/HP_LaserJet_Printer"
I [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] Started filter /usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/pstops (PID 1186)
I [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] Started filter /usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 1187)
I [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] [Job 6] Started backend /usr/local/libexec/cups/backend/usb (PID 1188)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] Discarding unused job-state-changed event...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:05 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 19 status_code=0 (successful-ok)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Page = 595x842; 11,11 to 584,831
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] slow_collate=0, slow_duplex=0, slow_order=0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Before copy_comments - %!PS-Adobe-3.0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %!PS-Adobe-3.0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %%Pages: 1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %%LanguageLevel: 1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.3
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Apple Inc.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %%CreationDate: D:20070606214000+0500
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %%Title: Test Page
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] %%EndComments
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Before copy_prolog - %%BeginProlog
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Before copy_setup - %%Page: 1 1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Before page loop - %%Page: 1 1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Copying page 1...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] pagew = 572.3, pagel = 819.3
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] bboxx = 0, bboxy = 0, bboxw = 595, bboxl = 842
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] PageLeft = 11.3, PageRight = 583.7
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] PageTop = 830.7, PageBottom = 11.3
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] PageWidth = 595.0, PageLength = 842.0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Wrote 1 pages...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] PID 1186 (/usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/pstops) exited with no errors.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] LC_ALL = (unset),
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] LANG = "en.UTF8"
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] are supported and installed on your system.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] cupsdCloseClient: 19
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] PID 1185 (/usr/local/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.43.2.6 $ running...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Parsing PPD file ...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] *cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 foomatic-rip"
```

Part #2


----------



## roddierod (Jul 28, 2009)

Check this out, there are special notes for FreeBSD and the USB printing.

http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL


----------



## setti (Jul 28, 2009)

```
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option ColorSpace
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option PageSize
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option PageRegion
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option ImageableArea
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option PaperDimension
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option InputSlot
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option MediaType
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option Resolution
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option Quality
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option ColorMode
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option Copies
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option PrinterType
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option Nup
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option NupOrient
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Added option Font
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Parameter Summary
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] -----------------
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Spooler: cups
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Printer: HP_LaserJet_Printer
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] PPD file: /usr/local/etc/cups/ppd/HP_LaserJet_Printer.ppd
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Printer model: HP LaserJet 1020 Foomatic/foo2zjs (recommended)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Job title: Test Page
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] File(s) to be printed: 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] <STDIN>
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Pondering option 'job-uuid=urn:uuid:de1ba9cf-4310-363f-623d-086336ca5e03'
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Unknown option job-uuid=urn:uuid:de1ba9cf-4310-363f-623d-086336ca5e03.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] ================================================
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] File: <STDIN>
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] ================================================
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Reading PostScript input ...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] --> This document is DSC-conforming!
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] -----------
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginProlog
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%EndProlog
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] -----------
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginSetup
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Quality normal
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: Quality=normal --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Quality=normal
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: Quality=normal --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 600x600dpi
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: Resolution=600x600dpi --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=600x600dpi
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: Resolution=600x600dpi --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion A4
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: PageRegion=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PageSize=A4
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MediaType Standard
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: MediaType=Standard --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MediaType=Standard
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: MediaType=Standard --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Auto
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: InputSlot=Auto --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Auto
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: InputSlot=Auto --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Nup 1up
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: Nup=1up --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Nup=1up
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: Nup=1up --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *NupOrient port
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: NupOrient=port --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: NupOrient=port
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: NupOrient=port --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Copies 1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%EndSetup
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] -----------
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] New page:  1 1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%BeginPageSetup
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found: %%EndPageSetup
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] End of page header
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Stopping search for page header options
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Found:
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] lineto				% Move there...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Starting renderer
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] renderer PID kid4=1190
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] JCL: <job data> 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] renderer command: foo2zjs-wrapper   -P -z1 -L0  -r600x600 -p9 -s7 -m1   -n1 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] 
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:06 +0000] [Job 6] Closing renderer
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:07 +0000] Discarding unused job-progress event...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:16 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:16 +0000] [Job 6] backendRunLoop(print_fd=0, device_fd=5, use_bc=0, side_cb=0x804a270)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:16 +0000] [Job 6] Read 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:22 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /printers/HP_LaserJet_Printer HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:22 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:22 +0000] [CGI] /usr/local/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi started - PID = 1203
I [28/Jul/2009:14:50:22 +0000] Started "/usr/local/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi" (pid=1203)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:22 +0000] cupsdSendCommand: 16 file=19
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:22 +0000] cupsdAcceptClient: 20 from localhost (Domain)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:22 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 20 POST / HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:22 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:22 +0000] CUPS-Get-Default
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:22 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 20 status_code=0 (successful-ok)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:26 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:26 +0000] [Job 6] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:26 +0000] Discarding unused printer-state-changed event...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:26 +0000] [Job 6] Read 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] [CGI] show_printer(http=0x28535000, printer="HP_LaserJet_Printer")
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 20 POST / HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] Get-Printer-Attributes ipp://localhost/printers/HP_LaserJet_Printer
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 20 status_code=0 (successful-ok)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 20 POST / HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] Get-Jobs ipp://localhost:631/printers/HP_LaserJet_Printer
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdProcessIPPRequest: 20 status_code=0 (successful-ok)
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
```

Part #3


----------



## setti (Jul 28, 2009)

```
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] [CGI] lang="en.UTF8", locale="/en"...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdCloseClient: 20
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] PID 1203 (/usr/local/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/printers.cgi) exited with no errors.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 10 GET /images/button-move-job.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 12 GET /images/button-cancel-job.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 13 GET /images/button-restart-job.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 14 GET /images/button-show-all.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 15 GET /images/button-show-completed.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdReadClient: 16 GET /images/printer-processing.gif HTTP/1.1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:28 +0000] cupsdAuthorize: No authentication data provided.
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:36 +0000] [Job 6] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:36 +0000] [Job 6] Read 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:46 +0000] [Job 6] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:46 +0000] [Job 6] Read 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:56 +0000] [Job 6] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:56 +0000] [Job 6] Read 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:57 +0000] Report: clients=8
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:57 +0000] Report: jobs=2
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:57 +0000] Report: jobs-active=1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:57 +0000] Report: printers=1
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:57 +0000] Report: printers-implicit=0
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:57 +0000] Report: stringpool-string-count=387
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:57 +0000] Report: stringpool-alloc-bytes=7616
D [28/Jul/2009:14:50:57 +0000] Report: stringpool-total-bytes=8192
D [28/Jul/2009:14:51:06 +0000] [Job 6] Wrote 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:51:06 +0000] [Job 6] Read 8192 bytes of print data...
D [28/Jul/2009:14:51:08 +0000] cupsdCloseClient: 9
D [28/Jul/2009:14:51:08 +0000] cupsdCloseClient: 17
```
ooooooof Last part (I'm so sorry )

Unfortunately, I'm unable to turn my HP LaserJet 1020 printer works, finding cause of this prob let me very angry ! 

I'm wainting impatiently your replies

All the best


----------



## setti (Jul 28, 2009)

+1 roddierod


----------



## setti (Jul 29, 2009)

Hello,
Finally after 3 days of pain I have resolved the famous prob : _Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds_ :


Read CUPS/foo2zjs INSTALL, but I think that build kernel is not a necessity !
# ulpt_load = "YES" >> /boot/loader.conf
# cat /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.dl > /dev/ulpt0
Create a new printer with CUPS

Have fun :e

All the best


----------

